# GRUB Menu.lst load 1.cfg and 2.cfg



## Tyrael (May 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've been coding and spending more than 6 hours creating boot usb for work. However, in my root directory, I have windows.cfg and syslinux.cfg. But, I would like "Menu.lst" to have selectable *.cfg files to revert back to any selectable files and not rely on this which is provided by default:

title <-- Back to Main Menu
root (hd0,0)
chainloader (hd0)+1
rootnoverify (hd0)

how can I edit ^ above to boot into windows.cfg and syslinux.cfg?

--------  root  ---------------

syslinux.cfg
windows.cfg
menu (directory folder)

------- menu -----------------

windows7PE.lst (needs to go back to windows.cfg)
menu_ISO.lst


----------



## Tyrael (May 3, 2015)

Can anybody help?


----------

